# Hooray!!



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

13 Days Of Halloween starts Wednesday on the Sci-Fi channel!!!! Hoopty doopty yay!!!!!

Cool Movies on EVERY NIGHT for 13 DAYS!!!!

(calm down..calm down......deep breath..) ahhh. Ok...better now...

13 Days Of Halloween starts Wednesday on the Sci-Fi channel!!!! Hoopty doopty yay!!!!!

Cool Movies on EVERY NIGHT for 13 DAYS!!!!

HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Are they showing good movies or "Sci-Fi Originals".


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

GOOD MOVIES!!!!

List:
first three days ommited..I dont have that info


Sci-Fi Primetime Grid
All times Eastern Time





13 Days of Halloween

All times Eastern/Pacific. 
Oct. 22
9am - Sometimes They Come Back Again. 
11am - 7 Days to Live 
1pm - The Lost Boys 
3pm - The Uninvited
5pm - Cabin by the Lake 
7pm - The Forsaken 
9pm - Scinema Saturday: Lost Voyage 
11pm - Phantom Force 
1am - The Fog 
3am - Shadow Realm. 
Oct. 23
9am - Python
1pm - Boa 
3pm - Spiders 
5pm - Spiders 2 
7pm Arachnid 
9pm - Jurassic Park 
12am - Bugs 
2am - Webs 
Oct. 24
9am - The Car
11am Trucks 
1pm Rats 
3pm Fangs 
5pm - Silent Predators 
11pm - Tales from the Crypt: Bordello of Blood. 
Oct. 25
9am - Blood Dolls 
11am - Curse of the Puppet Master
1pm - Retro Puppet Master 
3pm - Leprechaun 
5pm - Leprechaun 2 
7pm - Dracula 3000: Infinite Darkness. 
9pm - Frankenstein 
11pm - Prince of Darkness. 
3am - Leprechan 
Oct. 26
8:30am - Matthew Blackheart: Monster Smasher 
10:30am - Psycho IV: The Beginning. 
12:30pm - The Bride
3pm - Children of the Night 
5pm - Devil's Prey 
7pm - Queen of the Damned 
9pm - John Carpenter Presents Vampires: Los Muertos 
11pm - The Breed 
3am - John Carpenter Presents Vampires: Los Muertos. 
Oct. 27
8am - 7pm - Scare Tactics (every half-hour) 
7pm - Book of Shadows: Blair Witch 2 
9pm - The Ninth Gate
11:30pm - Frailty 
1:30am - Book of Shadows: Blair Witch 2 (encore) 
3:30am - Frailty (encore) 
Oct. 28
8:30am - Wolfen 
11am - Howling IV: The Original Nightmare 
1pm - Creepshow 
3pm - John Carpenter's Body Bags 
5pm - Day of the Dead 
7pm Route 666 
9pm - Resident Evil 
11pm All Souls Day 
1am - Return of the Living Dead 3 
3am - Boogeyman II: Masters of Horror. 
Oct. 29
9am - Soulkeeper 
11am - Pumkinhead 
1pm - Pumpkinhead II: Blood Wings 
3pm - Darklight 
5pm - Dagon 
7pm - Gargoyles: Wings of Darkness 
9pm - Cerberus 
11pm - Raptor Island 
1am - Cerberus 
2am - Dagon 
4am - Darklight 
Oct. 30
9am - Candyman 3: Day of the Dead 
11am - Fright Night 
1pm - Fright Night II 
3pm - Stephen King's Rose Red, Pt. 1 
5pm - Stephen King's Rose Red, Pt. 2
7pm - Stephen King's Rose Red, Pt. 3 
9pm - thir13en Ghosts 
11pm - Lost Voyage 
1am - Warlock 
3am - Warlock III: The End of Innocence 
Oct. 31
8am - Stephen King's The Shining, Pt. 1
10am - Stephen King's The Shining, Pt. 2
12 noon - Stephen King's The Shining, Pt. 3
2pm - Stephen King's It - Pt. 1 
4pm - Stephen King's It - Pt. 2 
6pm - Cherry Falls 
8pm - Jeepers Creepers 
10pm - Ghost Hunters Halloween Special 
11pm - Jason X 
1am - Ghost Hunters Halloween Special 
2am - The Hitcher II: I've Been Waiting.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Man... I really need cable...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

There's some good stuff in there, but I do see a lot of those "Sci Fi Originals" too.

Too bad the Horror Channel still hasn't launched. I wonder if they ever will.


----------

